# Can creatine mix together with whey protein?



## hotlove (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello folksss,

Just like the topic say, Can creatine mix together with whey protein?

And how many people prefer taking creatine and whey protein this way?

Thanks,

Hotlove


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, it can.


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 5, 2008)

ALthough gross, I will echo the others and say yes it can


----------



## nni (Jul 6, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> ALthough gross, I will echo the others and say yes it can



that depends greatly on what type of creatine. creatine mono in a protein powder will not be noticed at all.


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 7, 2008)

nni said:


> that depends greatly on what type of creatine. creatine mono in a protein powder will not be noticed at all.



yea, thats true


----------



## thewicked (Jul 7, 2008)

tastes like shit but sure it can


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 7, 2008)

I never had a problem with mono in a shake did not change the flavor profile at all for me


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 7, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I never had a problem with mono in a shake did not change the flavor profile at all for me



Same here, bulk CM is essentially tasteless.


----------

